# African Pygmy Hedgehog Videos



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Some vids of my hogs taken earier:

Sidney eating:

YouTube - Sidney Eating Mealworms

Mocha scared of the mealworms:

YouTube - Mocha Scared of the Mealworm!

Mocha and Sidney:

YouTube - Mocha and Sidney

And again:

YouTube - Mocha and Sidney


----------

